# Changing Pci Latency Under Ati Tool



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,

I am a nooby to both ATI and ATI tool.  I have noticed under "Miscellaneous" settings that there is an option to change the Video cards PCI latency setting, could anyone tell me please if this has any positive effect and what should I change to.

Lastly, I have un-installed the catalyist control centre that comes with the driver package, i just couldn't get on with it, am I going to lose any significant funcionality outside of what ATI tool can give me by doing this?  I have set the cataylist AI level in ATI tool to disabled to account for this, any idea's?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## trog100 (Mar 19, 2006)

no i got rid of the ccc piece of junk.. thow i do run the older ati control thnig..

i didnt think u could get rid of the ccc with drivers after cat 5.11s..??

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> no i got rid of the ccc piece of junk.. thow i do run the older ati control thnig..
> 
> i didnt think u could get rid of the ccc with drivers after cat 5.11s..??
> 
> trog



Funny you should say that! that explains why I had a real problem and when trying to un-install from the ATI programme menu it kept crashing and would not let me.  I noticed however that is is installed seperatly so you can do it through control panel "add or remove programmes" where it is kept seperate from the device drivers etc.It seems to have worked for me, just couldn't get on with it.
Cheers


----------

